# ***Happy 1st Birthday Mimi!!!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday to my beautiful baby girl Meemers!! I cannot believe how fast the time has gone by! It feels like yesterday I was posting her newborn pics on here asking everyone's opinion, which was obviously unanimous to bring her home! We all watched her grow with weekly pics from Jennifer up until it was pick up day. That may have been one of the worst drives home, 7 hours, 4-5 throw ups, and 4 blankets. ....but it was SO worth it!!

I am so glad I did. I remember being so hesitant about having 4 chi's and now I wouldn't change it for anything. Thank you to all my dear friends on here for reassuring me it was the right choice!! 

Here's to many more happy and healthy years together, I love you Mimi!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday you adorable baby


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Woohoo! Beautiful girl


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mimi!!!! I hope you have a nice bday party, have fun! I wish you many more happy healthy years with your gorgeous family.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy, happy Birthday sweet girl! Sorry we are missing it, have a beautiful day!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Mimi. Hope your special surprise from DC makes it on time. Love all your beautiful pictures in your collage!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful girl! May you have many many more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Happy Birthday Mimi!!!! I hope you have a nice bday party, have fun! I wish you many more happy healthy years with your gorgeous family.


Thanks twin! I hope ur back to stay! I really missed you and the babies!! Can you post some pics so I can see u guys!! ; )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Happy, happy Birthday sweet girl! Sorry we are missing it, have a beautiful day!


Thanks Debra!! With this weather and the roads still being completely frozen, we may postpone! I'm still sick and today is my first day back, first of 5 in a row so I'll have to wait and see how I feel after work. How ru feeling??? R ur house guests still there?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Happy birthday Mimi. Hope your special surprise from DC makes it on time. Love all your beautiful pictures in your collage!


Thanks Lynda! I made is last night before bed 
I hope it gets here too!! We shall see after work! I gave in and got her the sling too!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mimi, can't believe your 1 already. You've grown into such a gorgeous girl. xxx


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy birthday!  Here's to at least a hundred more!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mimi!! She's probably the cutest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion9:ccasion7:ccasion4:ccasion2:*Happy First Birthday Gorgeous Mimi !!! *


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> Happy Birthday Mimi, can't believe your 1 already. You've grown into such a gorgeous girl. xxx


Thank you so much! The year just flew by!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mimi 


x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl! I can't believe she's one already. Hope she has a great birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you ladies!! We will have to post pics from our party if we have it tonight! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cutie!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mimi, I hope you are having a wonderful day.xxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy birthday...cyber cake and hugs from the girls.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday BEAUTIFUL <3 XOXOXO Baby.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mimi! <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi says "tank you chiwawa best fwiends!!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIMI!!* You gorgeous, sweetheart one year old! Your Mom did so good when she decided she needed one more little girl! ccasion9: ccasion7: ccasion6: ccasion1:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIMI!!* You gorgeous, sweetheart one year old! Your Mom did so good when she decided she needed one more little girl! ccasion9: ccasion7: ccasion6: ccasion1:


Thanks Tina!! U all helped clear any doubts I had! And I'm so glad you did. I'm still waiting for you to come pick up a Sungold baby and meet up!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Tina!! U all helped clear any doubts I had! And I'm so glad you did. I'm still waiting for you to come pick up a Sungold baby and meet up!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! I just can't make up my mind. Just when I think Lulu would never be happy with a little sister, she does something that makes me think...maybe.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Haha! I just can't make up my mind. Just when I think Lulu would never be happy with a little sister, she does something that makes me think...maybe.


One of these days, I can feel it!! U just say when!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Debra!! With this weather and the roads still being completely frozen, we may postpone! I'm still sick and today is my first day back, first of 5 in a row so I'll have to wait and see how I feel after work. How ru feeling??? R ur house guests still there?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you have the party? If not maybe I can make it.
I feel awful, you know how it hurts and I am aching! Our guest went home, bless their hearts! So glad I have littles!! We are halfway to Florida right now, with the girls. I'll post pics when we get there!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Did you have the party? If not maybe I can make it.
> I feel awful, you know how it hurts and I am aching! Our guest went home, bless their hearts! So glad I have littles!! We are halfway to Florida right now, with the girls. I'll post pics when we get there!


No we didn't have the party!! Halfway through my day someone noticed my face looked funny and asked me what was wrong. I had no idea what they were talking about. Turns out my left side of my mouth was drooping!! Since I was at work, I called me dr friend who looked at it along w a neurologist and I was diagnosed w bells palsy. I've been crying all afternoon and night. I started a medrol dosepak and tamiflu. I'm praying this is not permanent. I'm so sad......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG Zorana!! I'm SO sorry....just rest and take t easy, I'm sure you'll be fine. I know that sounds so silly. But I bet that what they ordered. I know like you, 
being in the medical field doesn't help a whole lot to ease the fears, but you are young and this WILL be ok!! I'm on Medrol,right now also, not the most fun thing. Are you able to stay home from work?
You have to get some positive thoughts flowing through you and just think and know that your body is overcoming this and is repairing itself. Allow yourself to unwind and de stress,so t CAN repair! Hang in there girl. Wish I was closer. Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank u debra. I appreciate your kind words! Unfortunately I have to work every day thru sunday but it's ok!! I am just focusing on staying positive and it actually looks better today. I am so grateful I work in a hospital was able to be seen in 10 seconds, lol. Did u make it to ft meyers yet??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday! Wow 4! I have 2 but I'm getting the chi bug!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Princess chi chi said:


> Happy 1st birthday! Wow 4! I have 2 but I'm getting the chi bug!


Thank you!
This forum will definitely give you the chi bug!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

